# Adams trophy 7/24



## CaptJadams (Jul 27, 2012)

call heather to get in 3379650667 only one day open rest of month but have plenty August dates for big girls in channel they should be on full blown channel bite in few weeks as they are moving from reefs to channel w more and more showing up in channel daily

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

